# What turns on when you open any door?



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

highmarker said:


> I have noticed that when the CTD has been sitting for a few hours (or overnight) and I open any door (even the trunk) for the first time, something turns on as I can hear a "whining" sound for about 10 - 20 seconds. Does anyone know what it is?


Yes i have heard this also. I think it is connected to the dome light coming on and am guessing it is the lamp relay(module).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's been covered before. It's something with the engine or emissions. Can't remember which one.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here you go:

Common Cruze Diesel Noises


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> Yes i have heard this also. I think it is connected to the dome light coming on and am guessing it is the lamp relay(module).


If that is the case, then it should have this "whining" noise every time a door is opened, even the trunk. But I have opened doors and the trunk and not heard the noise. I think is has to do with whether the car is cold or warm. If the car hasn't been run for a bit (say overnight), then I hear the noise, but if I turn it off and then open the door or trunk, I don't hear the whining noise.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Common Cruze Diesel Noises


From this article, it is either the intake manifold runner control valve actuator or the fuel rail pressure control valve as the other ones are running after the engine is shut off. The whining noise I'm hearing is only when the engine has been shut off for a while and then a door is opened.

Thanks Tomko.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the car is getting ready for you to start, itll do it when you use the fob as your walking towards it as well


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

boraz said:


> the car is getting ready for you to start


As I'm opening the trunk or the rear passenger door?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. 

My cadillac does something similar by spinning up the nav when the driver's door opens.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

highmarker said:


> As I'm opening the trunk or the rear passenger door?


The CRUZE doesn't know "Whatcha gonna do?"-Pablo Cruise


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

It's just happy to see you. :grin:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze has been doing this for over 3 years now and it still goes when I turn the key, so all is good. I only notice it now when someone asks me what the buzzing is.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Su8pack1 said:


> It's just happy to see you. :grin:


Careful if it gets a bulge in the seat pocket!


----------

